# Horror Movie Review: Silence of the Lambs



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Okay, this one's going to be easy. Who doesn't like this movie? You can leave your answer here on this thread, or you can PM me. Afterward, you're no longer allowed to watch movies ever again, OF ANY KIND. If you can't see the excellence of this film, then it's unlikely you are a movie fan anyway. Probably more into Monster Truck Pulls, and listening to that Skoal drunk cowboy, Kenny Chesney sing about Sexy Tractors, or however the **** that song goes. This flick is about as close to five-stars as it gets.

Clarice Starling is sent into the asylum to gather the opinions of Cannibalistic Psychiatrist Hannibal Lecter on why the gruesome murderer deemed Buffalo Bill, skins his female vicitms. Eventually after Lecter sends Starling on a series of wild goose chases that have the slightest leads to the actual case she's on, she allows Lecter to do the one thing her boss Jack Crawford implicitly warned her against: He gets into her head with a SINISTER game of Quid Pro Quo. He tells her his insight on the case, and she tells him the worst event of her childhood. The most gripping moments in this filmis when Clarice and Hannibal have their back and forth between shatter-proof glass and especially the steel cage. Eventually after Clarice gets this harrowing incident out of the way, she soon faces Buffalo Bill himself who has kidnapped the daughter of a U.S. Senator. In the showdown that follows, Clarice learns the risks involved to be a Federal Agent and going against one of the most terrifying foes to ever darken humanities history.

I have only one slight problem with this film. Not the actual movie itself, but with one of the leads in the movie: Jodie Foster. Is it me, or does Foster in everything she's been in, look like she's about to break down and cry? It's something I've wondered about for years. Surely I'm not the only one who's seen it.

That's about all for this one. If it isn't in your collection, get it in there.

Rating: *****


----------

